# Is chicken wire good enough for a run?



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

So, I have seen mixed info on chicken wire. Is 20 gage chicken wire/netting tough enough for a turkey run? My other run has 4’ of hardware cloth on the bottom, including a foot on the ground. And then had the larger hole welded wire on the top half. But, I “technically “ have no budget for this project. I am scratching together what I can, so I am looking at using chicken wire on the ground and up the walls instead, even though I loathe the stuff. Any experience?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Chicken wire is good at keeping things in, but not at keeping things out. If you're not worried about predators/critters getting into the run, then it's good enough to keep the turkeys in.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I agree with imnukensc. I've used chicken wire when I don't have the finances for better. A complaint I'd have is that it doesn't stay nice; quickly gets bent, stretched, and shoddy looking. I'd recommend that all wire edges be fastened to wood. I have chicken wire on a run and didn't fasten the top to anything. The wire is sagging and my next project is to run two by twos along the top and staple the wire down.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

danathome said:


> I agree with imnukensc. I've used chicken wire when I don't have the finances for better. A complaint I'd have is that it doesn't stay nice; quickly gets bent, stretched, and shoddy looking. I'd recommend that all wire edges be fastened to wood. I have chicken wire on a run and didn't fasten the top to anything. The wire is sagging and my next project is to run two by twos along the top and staple the wire down.


It seems like the biggest complaints against chicken wire seem to be raccoons grabbing chicken necks, and predators getting in because it was loosely fastened. I fasten all my wire with my air stapler completely around the edges. I could do this at every twisted joint for the most holding power. And putting roosts away from the edge would limit raccoon reaching ability. So then the biggest threat would be some determined critter that would have to chew through the wire, right? How many would actually do that?

I agree that chicken wire looks bad, but at this point I am getting desperate for something. Turkey hunting season is nearing, and mine are starting to run after the wild ones, so their biggest threat will soon be the neighbors who hunt or just running off in general chasing tails.

And our area has a massive amount of wild turkeys….lots of free range food for predators. I think this has kept a lot of them from bothering my flock in general.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Chicken wire is good at keeping things in, but not at keeping things out. If you're not worried about predators/critters getting into the run, then it's good enough to keep the turkeys in.


Do you know which predators will go through the wire? I know we have foxes, raccoons, and skunks where we live. I haven’t heard the coyotes for probably 5-6 years.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Do you know which predators will go through the wire? I know we have foxes, raccoons, and skunks where we live. I haven’t heard the coyotes for probably 5-6 years.


If it is built well none of those critters should be able to get in. Racoons always worry me because they are smart and if you have a flaw in your build they will find it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Not all poultry netting is created equal. I have some stuff here that a raccoon could tear apart. Most chicken wire that I've seen is strong enough. When you open the bundle check out if the screen look strong. If so, then I agree with JediPat.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dont lay chicken wire on the ground as an apron. It will rust within a year and will easily fall apart. I did it and that's what happened. I now use field fence as an apron without any problems. I havnt used hardware cloth as an apron.

I use chicken wire on all my pens in addition to 36" hardware cloth over the chicken wire going up from the ground all around the sides of the pens.

Snakes, rats, and mice can go through chicken wire. For me, to enclose a pen completely with hardware cloth is cost prohibitive.
It's easier to completely predator proof the chicken coops. It's even tough for mosquitos to get in one of my coops.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, a predator proof coop makes the poultry netting question moot.

But as Dan said, not all poultry netting is created the same. I had racoons tear through poultry netting.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Poultry netting is a no-no in my books.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep, a predator proof coop makes the poultry netting question moot.
> 
> But as Dan said, not all poultry netting is created the same. I had racoons tear through poultry netting.


Do you happen to remember which gauge it was? The chicken wire they have at fleet is 20 gauge, and the hardware cloth is 19 gauge. 

My chicken coops are very secure, but from what I have read and my experience with turkeys is that they don’t generally like going in a coop at night. They haven’t been in a coop all summer. I am planning to somehow convert my greenhouse for them to have a shelter, but I am not confident that they will sleep in there every night. So, I am going to have to have a decently secure run.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Dont lay chicken wire on the ground as an apron. It will rust within a year and will easily fall apart. I did it and that's what happened. I now use field fence as an apron without any problems. I havnt used hardware cloth as an apron.
> 
> I use chicken wire on all my pens in addition to 36" hardware cloth over the chicken wire going up from the ground all around the sides of the pens.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the green coated chicken wire would hold up at ground level? My hardware cloth is the green coated stuff and it is holding up well. All of them are labeled as galvanized zinc coated, supposed to resist rust. 

What is field fence?

This is the green coated kind—


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Do you happen to remember which gauge it was? The chicken wire they have at fleet is 20 gauge, and the hardware cloth is 19 gauge.
> 
> My chicken coops are very secure, but from what I have read and my experience with turkeys is that they don’t generally like going in a coop at night. They haven’t been in a coop all summer. I am planning to somehow convert my greenhouse for them to have a shelter, but I am not confident that they will sleep in there every night. So, I am going to have to have a decently secure run.


Sorry, no. This was years ago. A racoon found a way in to my guinea coop. Because of time constraints I did the only thing I could at the time and wrapped the whole thing in a double layer of wire. The animal managed to break through the first layer but gave up at the second.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> So, I have seen mixed info on chicken wire. Is 20 gage chicken wire/netting tough enough for a turkey run? My other run has 4’ of hardware cloth on the bottom, including a foot on the ground. And then had the larger hole welded wire on the top half. But, I “technically “ have no budget for this project. I am scratching together what I can, so I am looking at using chicken wire on the ground and up the walls instead, even though I loathe the stuff. Any experience?
> View attachment 42556


No. do not use just chicken wire. Racoon and hawks can easily reach in or break the wire and get in. If you use that, cover It with hardwire cloth. do not trust this wire, it is always not a safe choice.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

So maybe I should figure out how to get my electric fence up, and it won’t matter as much if my wire is not as good? I have a charger, some step in posts, and enough of that wide electric horse tape to cover here to kingdom come. I lucked out at a garage sale this year and got rolls upon rolls of the stuff for $20.

I have watched videos and read articles about how to set up an electric fence, but they all confuse me. Maybe I am over-complicating it?


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Around here we just call that chicken wire. When I think of netting it is not made of metal I guess. However, I have never had issues using chicken wire but the biggest pred with have here is racoons. Foxes and yotes stay clear and I am far enough south that the bears and cougars do not both me.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

JediPat said:


> Around here we just call that chicken wire. When I think of netting it is not made of metal I guess. However, I have never had issues using chicken wire but the biggest pred with have here is racoons. Foxes and yotes stay clear and I am far enough south that the bears and cougars do not both me.


I don’t really understand the names of this stuff! The 20 gauge chicken wire is called poultry “netting” and the 19 gauge wire square stuff is called hardware “cloth.” I have poked and scratched myself more times than I can remember, dripping blood everywhere. There is nothing “cloth-like” about that sharp, evil, metal from you know where. Lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

ChickenMom24 said:


> I don’t really understand the names of this stuff! The 20 gauge chicken wire is called poultry “netting” and the 19 gauge wire square stuff is called hardware “cloth.” I have poked and scratched myself more times than I can remember, dripping blood everywhere. There is nothing “cloth-like” about that sharp, evil, metal from you know where. Lol


LOL. I can relate. My hands and arms look like I got into a fight with Freddy Krueger after putting up chicken wire and hardware cloth.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Okay, here is the comparison of the two…

The chicken wire seems “okay” but not fantastic. Sigh


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are the turkeys in a secure coop at night? If they are then use the poultry netting. I did with mine because they had safe digs at night.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Are the turkeys in a secure coop at night? If they are then use the poultry netting. I did with mine because they had safe digs at night.


No, not yet. They sleep in the 8’ tall chicken run at night (When I can get them in there…often they try to sleep outside on top and are hard to get down when they have their minds set. ) and free range during the day. The run has to come first—-turkey hunting season starts October 2nd. Since they are about 2 weeks past their freezer date, I am scrambling to figure something out. Long story….but I think if you have selfies with your birds on your cell phone, you won’t be having them for dinner. 😬

I am sacrificing my greenhouse for a coop for them. It is already dry because of the double layer roof and fiberglass walls. I think if I just line it with osb, make a door, and put hardware mesh over the window openings, it should be secure enough and not overly expensive to do. But where on earth to put my greenhouse supplies now???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When push comes to shove, we find places. Might not be the most desirable places but we find them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They find a way of taking over.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> When push comes to shove, we find places. Might not be the most desirable places but we find them.


We will do anything for those big, brown eyes! Lol


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I have had that chicken wiring, I would say it's pretty good! I think it's a bit flimsy but I'm sure that shouldn't bother you. Looks great!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I managed to find enough hardware cloth I forgot about in the garden to cover the bottom section of two panels. They were around plants to protect them FROM the turkeys. RIP plants…lol. 

And last year I got enough 3’ free storm windows to cover the bottom of my chicken run as a see through wind break. I could put those over the bottoms of the panels that have chicken wire as an extra protection. I drilled holes in them to wire onto the frame, so unless the raccoons learn how to throw rocks, it would be tough to get past. Those I could just leave on all winter for wind protection.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I have had that chicken wiring, I would say it's pretty good! I think it's a bit flimsy but I'm sure that shouldn't bother you. Looks great!


Thanks! I think I can get it to work for now.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh i


ChickenMom24 said:


> Thanks! I think I can get it to work for now.


it should definitely work. Looks great!👍


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

No not good a weasel can go in.


----------

